# Motorhome Parking Ireland App



## Douzeper (Aug 19, 2007)

A new app 'Motorhome Parking Ireland' is due out in the next few days (maybe tonight) if any of you are visiting Ireland North or South. It contains, POI's, Aires and Bars that welcome Motorhomers.

It has 'leave a review' and 'add a poi' and works totally offline with your favourite offline Satnav app.

No website yet but a facebook page has been made here: https://www.facebook.com/motorhomeparkingireland/

www.motorhomeparkingireland.com will be up over the next few weeks.

It will be on Google play Store first and then an ios Apple app will be made in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Douzeper (Aug 19, 2007)

Now live 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.motorhomeparking.map


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Very useful for anyone thinking of visiting Ireland with a Motorhome, thanks Motorhomecraic.

Terry

https://techbuzzireland.com/2016/05...me-parking-ireland-app-lands-on-android-apps/


----------



## Douzeper (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## sue111 (Sep 12, 2016)

Got the free version of this app, then paid for the full version and it only gave me a very, very basic version. It downloaded a better version to my husbands iPad but not mine. Any ideas on how to remedy this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I am given to understand that you delete the app. Reinstall it, refuse the free trial, and select the option to restore the previous purchase of the premium version.

Davy


----------

